
Show HN: Small graphic design services for your business. Unlimited. - lightbluebutter
http://undullify.com
======
pikefishing
Interesting concept - as a freelance developer myself i'll give this a try

~~~
jettystorm
They don't offer trials though. A pity, as I think a free 14 day period or
something will convince me

